# جاءني زيد راكبا ابنه فرسا



## odipiep

.جاءني زيد راكبا ابنه فرسا _=  Zayd came to me while his son was riding a horse_.
I do not fully understand why the active participle اسم الفاعل= راكبا in the sentence has an accusative case. For me the active participle
is here a  شبه الفعل and has thus a verbal function. ابنه is the subject and فرسا the object of the embedded verbal sentence, starting with the
active participle. Or is in  the sentence a hidden verb such as كان and  the اسم الفاعل is the حال of the hidden verb ? 
The accusative case would then make sense to me....
Thanks for any comments !


----------



## haleem20

In Arabic, the accusative case (also the subjunctive mood) is called النصب _an-naṣb_, and a word in the accusative case (also a verb in the subjunctive) is called المنصوب _al-manṣūb_, both from the verb نصب _naṣaba_ "set up". The accusative is used to mark the object of a verb and to form adverbs.
Nominative: _rajulun_ "a man", _ar-rajulu_ "the man"........الرجلAccusative: _as'alu rajulan_ "I ask a man", _as'alu ar-rajula_ "I ask the man"...................رجلا

In your sentence it would be easier to rebuild it by adding (كان....was)

.جاءني زيد(وكان) ابنه راكبا فرسا _= Zayd came to me while his son was riding a horse.
راكبا: حال

_


----------



## إسكندراني

يا «حليم» هل الجملة صحيحة؟
ولو كانت صحيحة فما إعرابها؟
هو يسأل عن جملة قرأها فطرح البديل ليس السؤال


----------



## haleem20

I will respond in English so the thread owner could participate in the conversation with us. Furthermore, he asked about why راجلا is written in this form.


----------



## odipiep

Thank you for the comments.
Yes including وكان is a good solution. 
But if we keep the sentence as it is is, thus without the وكان, is  راكبا an اسم الفاعل in the function of a  "hal" (حال) or an اسم الفاعل
in the function of a "verb-like" (شبه الفعل) ? If the latter is correct, then a "verb-like" can also be in the accusative case...


----------



## cherine

As far as I know, راكبًا is a حال . But this sentence is complex, and not everyone can parse it. So, it's maybe better to wait for someone with more knowledge.

And if you found it in a grammar book (which I imagine) you can give us the book's explanation.


----------



## haleem20

I'll try to make it as simple as it can be, odipiep
.جاءني زيد راكبا ابنه فرسا _= Zayd came to me while his son was riding a horse.
The حال must come after whom it describes; راكبا ابنه, but اسم الفاعل comes before whom it describes; ابنه راكب
Taking into consideration that الحال ينصب ويجر, but اسم الفاعل يرفع.
So in your sentence; راكبا came before ابنه so it's حال
but if it came after ابنه, it will be اسم فاعل.
Good luck _


----------



## abdulwahid

I dont think that the sentence i correct. The haal has to have an عامل (a verb or something similar) and in the sentence above the verb جاء is related to Zayd, not his son. If you want a haal you can make the second part as a sentence with واو الحال 

جاءني زيد وابنه يركب الفرس


----------



## haleem20

I don't agree with Abdulwauid, look at this sentance 
ﺯﻳﺪ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻭَﺟﻬﻪ


----------



## cherine

It's not the same thing ya Haleem.

Again, it's better to wait for Odipiep to give us more information about where he found the sentence and what does his book offer as explanation for it.


----------



## haleem20

which things that aren't the same?


----------



## cherine

The structure you mentioned زيد حسنٌ وجهه and that of the sentence discussed in this thread.


----------



## Lark-lover

_*Zayed whose son riding a horse came to me 
*_


----------



## haleem20

In both sentences el hal came before whom it describes! it's just another example......anyway this topic has been going for long time and for me everything is clear thus it's the end of the discussion.


----------



## cherine

haleem20 said:


> In both sentences el hal came before whom it describes!


Is it? I don't see how حسن is a حال , especially that it is not a full sentence, so we can't even tell if it's a nominal or verbal sentence.

Anyway, we do agree that al-7al can come first.
Quoting from my school grammar book:
قد تتقدم الحال على صاحبها أو فِعلها، مثل:
بزغ ساطعًا القمرُ
ساطعًا بزغ القمرُ

I'm still not sure how to parce the sentence we're discussing in this thread, but I'm pretty sure راكبًا is حال of ابنه .


----------



## barkoosh

odipiep said:


> .جاءني زيد راكبا ابنه فرسا _=  Zayd came to me while his son was riding a horse_.
> I do not fully understand why the active participle اسم الفاعل= راكبا in the sentence has an accusative case. For me the active participle
> is here a  شبه الفعل and has thus a verbal function. ابنه is the subject and فرسا the object of the embedded verbal sentence, starting with the
> active participle. Or is in  the sentence a hidden verb such as كان and  the اسم الفاعل is the حال of the hidden verb ?
> The accusative case would then make sense to me....
> Thanks for any comments !


odipiep, راكباً here is حال and اسم فاعل and شبه فعل. For the phrase جاءني زيد, it's حال that takes the form of اسم فاعل; For the phrase راكبا ابنه فرسا, it's a شبه فعل making ابنه the subject and فرسا the object, as you said. 

True, راكبا isn't actually describing Zayd but his son. However, الحال in Arabic can sometimes take an indirect approach (which is called الحال السببية). In this example, الحال has some relation to Zayd since it affects his son (this link is represented by the ـه in ابنه). Another common example is جاء زيد ممزّقاً قميصه. Here the shirt is torn, not Zayd, but it's still حال due to the relation between Zayd and his shirt.

However, the construction جاءني زيد راكبا ابنه فرسا, although correct, is not common in MSA since it looks a bit awkward.


----------



## odipiep

First at all, thanks again to everyone's comments.
Unfortunately I do not more know or find the original source for the example sentence. In any case it is not my creation. 
But it can be found when googling it.
Barkoosh, could you please confirm to me that a شبه فعل can have an accusative case ? And is a sentence which
starts with an شبه فعل a   الجملة الفعلية(verbal sentence), regardless of the case ending (nominative, accusative...) for the شبه فعل ?
I would say yes but the accusative case on راكبا in its function as شبه فعل causes me some concern. If راكبا would be used here only as a
حال (hal) it's accusative case would not cause any concern to me.   
Hopefully I made my question clear...


----------



## barkoosh

odipiep said:


> Barkoosh, could you please confirm to me that a شبه فعل can have an accusative case ?


Why not?
Here are some examples taken from a reference book about الحال:
فزع العصفور من المطر مبتلاً عشُّه
وقف المصلّي خاشعاً قلبُه
كتبتُ الصفحةَ مستقيمةً خطوطُها


odipiep said:


> And is a sentence which starts with an شبه فعل a الجملة الفعلية(verbal sentence), regardless of the case ending (nominative, accusative...) for the شبه فعل ?


No, it's جملة اسمية. You see, a شبه فعل is actually a noun. It only plays the role of a verb.


----------



## David30

I'm not great at Arabic grammar but I'll give it a shot.

Reading the sentence it seams as if it would qualify as  الحال  because its describing an action and how in what way it is being completed. 

He is coming to him (Describes the action) How (By riding a horse) 

According to Al-Kitaab part two  الحال must contain these three attributes

فعل مضارع 
إسم فاعل أو أسم مفعول في المنصوب 
جمل اسمية تبدا ب-"و" + ضمير


----------



## Arabic Guru

odipiep said:


> I do not fully understand why the active participle اسم الفاعل= راكبا in the sentence has an accusative case. For me the active participle is here a شبه الفعل and has thus a verbal function. ابنه is the subject and فرسا the object of the embedded verbal sentence, starting with the
> active participle.





> The active participle has a wide range of syntactic functions in Arabic. It may serve as a noun or adjective. As a predicate of an equational sentence, it may function to indicate a verb-like action:
> 
> هو مسافر  He *is traveling/has gone traveling*
> 
> الطلاب زائرون   The students *are visiting*
> 
> 
> The _Haal الحال_ (literally ‘state’ or ‘condition’) or circumstantial accusative structure is a way of expressing the circumstances under which an action takes place. It is often structured using an active participle in the indefinite accusative to modify or describe the circumstances of the action. The participle agrees with the doer of the action in number and gender.
> 
> دخل جورج الصف متأخراً George entered the classroom *late*
> 
> 
> If the _Haal الحال _AP is from a transitive verb, it *may take an object in the accusative case*
> 
> 
> عاد الى القاهرة حاملاً رسالة من القذافي  He returned to Cairo *carrying a letter *from Gaddafii





I guess the sentence was too long as shown below:

جاءني زيد راكباً ابنه فرساً حاملاً حفيده الأول لهّايةً بيده اليمنى وحاملاً حفيده الآخر رسالة بيده اليسرى من جدّه إلى جدي يطالبه بالعدول عن اقحام عمروٍ في مسألة النحو هذه

For God's sake! Couldn't you find a short sentence than جاءني زيد راكباً ابنه فرساً ? 


Have a look at previous threads:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
شبه الفعل



David30 said:


> According to Al-Kitaab part two  الحال must contain these three attributes
> 
> فعل مضارع
> إسم فاعل أو أسم مفعول في المنصوب
> جمل اسمية تبدا ب-"و" + ضمير



Here, the case is different a little bit.

By the way, when you say Al-Kitaab book just mention if it is for M. Albatal or Sibawayh


----------



## odipiep

Thanks again to anyone having responded to my question. 
The matter is now much clearer to me...


----------

